# FOund this little guy



## Mantisking (Oct 1, 2009)

am from Sacramento,Ca and never seen this type of Mantis, someone identify my new friend  Thanks.


----------



## massaman (Oct 1, 2009)

could be be a limbata or something like that or maybe a californica!


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 1, 2009)

I would have to guess _Stagmomantis limbata_. What color are it's underwings?


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2009)

Stagmomantis without a doubt but which one I am not sure.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 1, 2009)

Kinda looks like Iris oratoria. But the wings are spotted like. I've never seen that on Iris oratoria so it's probably a limbata.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> Stagmomantis without a doubt but which one I am not sure.


+1 Probably a limbata though - we caught 1 last year with exactly that color morph.


----------



## Mantisking (Oct 1, 2009)

Are these common in the California area?


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> Kinda looks like Iris oratoria. But the wings are spotted like. I've never seen that on Iris oratoria so it's probably a limbata.


Actually doesn't look much like the iris. The location means it is most likely limbata.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 1, 2009)

Mantisking said:


> Are these common in the California area?


Very common as to s. limbata. As for s. californica, not so much (at least in the 5 cities of so. cal i have found mantids).


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Actually doesn't look much like the iris. The location means it is most likely limbata.


But Iris is found in Sacramento, and sorry, I just saw the bubble eyes that remind me of oratorias. Though like I said, the pattern and wing shape (and the lack of proportion) means it's not a oratoria. Thanks


----------



## wero626 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah hands down that looks like a stagmomantis Limbata..Very nice i found with the same color as well and have another female adult thats green like the colors thought looks like a army mantid lol nice catch though take good care of her


----------



## Mantisking (Oct 3, 2009)

I am =D she is part of my huge collection of 5 lol. I do plan to buy a large bunch from someone soon, would love to get back into breeding again.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 5, 2009)

Mantisking said:


> I am =D she is part of my huge collection of 5 lol. I do plan to buy a large bunch from someone soon, would love to get back into breeding again.


Congrats on the find! Limbatas are one of my favorites.


----------



## wero626 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mantisking said:


> I am =D she is part of my huge collection of 5 lol. I do plan to buy a large bunch from someone soon, would love to get back into breeding again.


Defenitly matter fact my female Stagmomantis Limbata just had ooth like 3 inches long no lie..!!!..So when i have nymphs ill sell you some for cheep =] Glad you found that nice mantid maybe she is fertile you never know!!!!!


----------



## Mantisking (Oct 5, 2009)

Haha very nice I will keep that in mind, I would love some. I dont think she is fertile right now, but I do need me a male for her  . so hard to find.


----------

